# Looking for SA friends in New Zealand



## frodobo (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi there,
I know this is a long shot, but is there anyone out there with SA who lives in New Zealand, preferably Christchurch - preferably female, but not important.
My name is Chris. I'm 45, a teacher and writer, and I'd love to have someone else who feels like I doto get together and chat with. 
It's lonely with this horrible affliction, especially alone here at the bottom of the world.


----------

